# Sears catalog homes are back???



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The concept is not new, well over 100 years, but is coming after all history repeat itself all over again, if you can recall the Sears catalog homes of the early 1950`s 500-600 square feet, well they are back and for a good reason too.
https://homes.yahoo.com/blogs/space...at-92-million-millennials-want-011140512.html


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Our first house was a Sutherland package home. Dh did most of the work himself. He built our present house too. While I like the size of my current kitchen, there are still things I miss about that first one. I'm glad to see the Sears homes coming back.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

readytogo said:


> https://homes.yahoo.com/blogs/space...at-92-million-millennials-want-011140512.html





> *doesn't quite match the heft of a manufactured double-wide trailer. *


Seriously? 
It is *WORSE?*

No thanks.....

The $80,000 price is stupid crazy nuts....

and I have seen,been inside Clayton homes. 
They are not built well... about HALF as sturdy as a Palm Harbor home.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

From what I gather, those are just the concept of the Sears catalog homes - home kits - without nearly the quality (or design, IMO).

I would love it if the actual Sears homes came back, but I doubt with today's sourcing and production that they would have the same quality as the ones from the early 1900's.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I would love it if the actual Sears homes came back, but I doubt with today's sourcing and production that they would have the same quality as the ones from the early 1900's.


Back then, the demand was real - - and they sold a bunch!

I doubt the demand exists anymore.

Besides, people now get buried under all the awful code, permits and "red tape" anymore. That didn't exist back then, because people actually cared about building their house properly. If the house was crap, it was their own stupid fault.

NOW - - slumlords would buy them, assemble them with one nail at each joint and charge ridiculous rent. They do it ALL THE TIME around here; usually "refurbished" trailer houses that cost $5,000 to buy and "fix up" and rent for $600 a month!!!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Dh used our package as a base, adding better insulation and various other components. We paid for each installment as we went, so house was not mortgaged.


----------

